# Gizz Color Chart



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Who sells these?

Gary


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

In a previous post I mentioned the lure colors I used as being Green, Purple, and Black prism... I meant pearl. When you look at the picture though... every single one would be productive. I've just caught fish on the Green, Purple, and Black because those are the only colors I have (for now).


----------



## johnnywalleye (Jan 27, 2007)

Where be the Gizz, is it a AC Shiner?


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

cjbrown said:


> Who sells these?
> 
> Gary



http://www.smacktackle.com/


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

10 bucks and 12 bucks each. I can understand why you only have 3. I'd have to invest in a plug knocker.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Some nice colors, was interested in some till I seen the prices.


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

cjbrown said:


> Some nice colors, was interested in some till I seen the prices.


I just spent 7.50 on a new Husky Jerk today and the Gizz is by far a higher quality lure.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

I've never had one in my hand, but I'm gonna check one out when I can.


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

CJ if you come down to the Cincinnati boat show, they will be down there and I'm sure they will have some good deals going on.


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

You really should. I'm not wealthy and I'm careful what I buy(I have another thread open here trying to get reviews about a Koppers Golden Shiner before I'll buy one)but as you can see by the overwhelming majority of positive input that you're getting a fish catcher. Also shipping is free unlike almost any other online lure.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Never tried the Koppers Shiner, But I do own a couple of the yellow perch deep divers. They caught some nice fish for me on Erie this year.


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

They are a really an amazing lure. That is the most realistic crank bait I have ever used.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

they are nice looking lures..........but ive never caught anything on the 2 that i own ..........they were alittle large for the river that i fish on.


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

That's why around southern Ohio, I mainly use the Gizz 3. The smaller one.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

chaunc said:


> 10 bucks and 12 bucks each. I can understand why you only have 3.


I don't only have 3, my friend, far from it. I only have those 3 colors. I have several Gizz lures in those colors, both sizes.
I hear a lot about the price of the lures which honestly surprises me. I went into a bait shop today and saw a pretty cool lookin' little crankbait and I turned it over and saw the price... $19.99. Bought a few X-Raps the other day for $10. each. Most of the places I fish the primary forage is Gizzard Shad, out of frustration for the lack of absolutely no realistic shad lure on the market, this past spring I tried to make my own which turned out to look like a Shad on crack. I stumbled across the Gizz lures when I was glancing through the OGF member photos and found some of LMJ's pics. I ordered my first batch and the rest is history. As far as I'm concerned, I'd pay double what they're asking... the action and realism can not be topped by any lure I've ever seen, let alone fished.


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

So which is better? AC Shiner or Gizz 3? I have not used either so just curious.


----------



## johnnywalleye (Jan 27, 2007)

A C SHINER is made by some old guy, older than me, in Ohio. Fisherman's Quarters in Dayton sells them. They are balsa wood. They are beauty's. Deep and top water. 2008 record pike in canada was caught on a A C Shiner. I bought my first one at Dale Hollow. The guy tested them at Dale Hollow in the 60's. Same place some other guy tested the buzz bait. Right down the road from the record small mouth.


----------

